# Dark glove box



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there supposed to be a light in the glove box? If so, where? I don't remember seeing anything in the manual and I've tried sticking my head into the glove box but I haven't had much luck. If there is one could it be burnt out or is there an option to turn it on and off with with car's lighting settings.


----------



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Dark glove box (aflaedge)*

I was wondering the same thing. I don't the EOS has a glove box light.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dark glove box (aflaedge)*

I don't have an Eos handy to refer to, but I do know that VW sometimes adds or subtracts features by market area. In other words, if the NAR (North American Region) Eos has, for example, individual driver and passenger map lights as standard fit, and those map lights do a good job of illuminating the glove compartment, VW of A might specify that a glovebox light not be installed.
I guess what I am trying to say is that the answer to the 'does it have a glovebox light?' question might vary from country to country.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Dark glove box (PanEuropean)*

I wondered about this as well as the owner's manual makes reference to the glove box light. According to my dealer's service department, the audio Aux in jack was put in the place where the light would otherwise go. Seems like the Aux jack was a last minute add-on and the light was sacrificed for it.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Dark glove box (ATLeos)*

lol what's funny is that I use the light from my ipod which is plugged into that aux jack to find things in the glove box at night...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Dark glove box (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_I wondered about this as well as the owner's manual makes reference to the glove box light. According to my dealer's service department, the audio Aux in jack was put in the place where the light would otherwise go. Seems like the Aux jack was a last minute add-on and the light was sacrificed for it.

Yup, same in all the other VW 2007 cars, the glovebox light was replaced with the Aux Input Jack.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Dark glove box (TURBO PAUL)*

I wonder if there's a Euro-glovebox light I could order from someone. I have my ipod kit and I'd rather have the light in there than a second aux input I'll never use.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Dark glove box (gilesrulz)*

I talked to a technician yesterday about a light. There is one listed in the parts manual, it's identcal to the under dash lights. He said he wasn't sure if the wiring were under the dash and a light switch would be needed too. Some one that has the light please tell us how it is wired and switched. TIA


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

Check ours out and 100% ligth in there ,,, when main lights are on and lid opened ,,, uk based !!!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (davidg)*

Davidg, can you take a picture of your glovebox that shows where the light is? If it is truely where the aux jack is in most US cars then I guess we are outta luck.


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Here you go ,,,, long story but our eos is in the garage [window pinching the rubber seal , and window dropping







] so this is a golf loan car same as our eos .


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (davidg)*

Weird. The light is not replaced by the aux in, the airbag switch is. I guess that actually bodes worse for getting one


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (davidg)*

Hi David:
Thanks very much for posting the photo of a European Golf glovebox, showing the location of the glovebox light and the airbag off switch.
Below is a photo of the glovebox on a North American specification Eos, showing how the glovebox light has been replaced with the auxiliary input jack for the audio system.
Michael
*Eos - Auxiliary Audio Input Connector in Glovebox*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Weird. The light is not replaced by the aux in, the airbag switch is. 

Hi Giles:
Your assumption is incorrect. The auxiliary input replaces the glovebox light, not the provision for the airbag switch. Although at first glance it might seem to have made more sense to put the jack where the airbag switch provision is, there is not enough clearance in front of the airbag switch to allow the glovebox door to be closed if a jack was plugged in there.
So, VW did the right thing, they put the jack where it makes the most sense to put it.
Michael
*NAR Eos Glovebox*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (davidg)*

Can you find out what turns off the light when the glovebox is shut if it is turned off ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

I think it is top-secret technology, much the same as the technology that turns off the light in the refrigerator when you shut the door. If VW told you, they would then have to kill you...








Seriously - it will be one of two things, either a visible switch (a push-button) that is compressed when the door is closed, or a proximity sensor that is integrated into the assembly that latches the door closed. I sort of suspect it will be the latter.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Giles:
Your assumption is incorrect. 

I was foiled by right hand drive. Crazy English with their driving all backwards.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

I'm really surprised by the lack of foresight/innovation on the part of VW. While I love my aux input jack and wouldn't trade it for anything I'm a bit puzzled as to why they didn't integrate the two into one unit. While I haven't removed the aux input jack plate I will assume that all of the signal processing from the jack is performed at the headunit thus the plate is nothing more than a mount for a cable to run from the head unit to the glove box. That leaves a whole bunch of space on either side of the aux jack for a small lighting system. My though would have been, let's put an LED or two on either side of the AUX jack so that it can perform double duty. If the power wire and the sensor are still in the car I would pay for a reasonably priced aux jack/glovebox light combo piece


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

It's possible they are one step ahead of you. Putting the power supply for a light so close to the aux input would undoubtedly introduce noise into the audio.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

I hadn't thought about the electrical interference, however having had some experience with car stereo installations I would hope that the aux cable is already properly shielded for that sort of thing. That cable already has to snake past quite a few electrical systems. What the end user does with their aux jack to mp3 player shouldn't really be a concern for VW either. I personally have a 30 dollar cable running that span to ensure there is no appreciable loss on my end of the system. In addition I can't imagine the shielding for a couple LED's is all that complicated or expensive. Good point though, but I still think VW just took the easy road on this.


----------



## dubbedknight (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

I recently pulled the glovebox to get the latch screw that dropped inside and now the light doesn't work. I'm getting ready to pull it again, however, do we have a definitive answer on how the lght is activated? I can't find any kind of plunger or anything. Yes, the wiring is plugged in. Any ideas as to what I screwed up.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dubbedknight)*

I have no idea where the switch is physically located, however, the electrical diagram indicates that it is wired in series with the lamp assembly. There will be two wires coming out of the glovebox light, one brown, and one that is red and white. The switch will be at the other end of the red and white wire.
The symbol used for the switch on the wiring diagram indicates that it is a 'push button switch, manually operated'. 
Hope that helps.
Michael


----------



## dubbedknight (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, will trace it back and see what I may have done wrong on the re-install. If not, I'll pull again and retry. Thanks again!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dubbedknight)*

Perhaps try taking a close look at the latch mechanism for the glove box. My guess is that if you can't see an obvious push-button switch that is activated by the door closing (meaning, the same design as a refrigerator door switch), you will find that the light switch is very close by the glove box latch, and is probably activated when the latch mechanism moves to release the glovebox door. Just a guess, but an educated one - this is how the Phaeton glovebox works.
Michael


----------



## dubbedknight (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Got it done! The button that activates the light (at least in the 2006 jetta) is behind the box itself. If you open the glovebox and stick your hand through the opening in the back, you'll be able to feel the switch button. I must have inadvertently pulled the wire from the switch when re-installing the box. All is good in glovebox lightland. Mike, thanks for your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dubbedknight)*

Happy to help, glad you got it fixed OK. Thanks for sharing the location of the switch with all of us.
Michael


----------

